# What is the appropriate License to use for a Linux driver so that it can be re-used in FreeBSD as well?



## Rajesh (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi,

There is a new Linux driver which we might need to re-use the code in FreeBSD as well. So, which License terms (which we normally include in source files) should the Linux driver use so that the code can be re-used in FreeBSD as well?

I see one Linux Kconfig file mentions like GPL-2.0 OR BSD-2-Clause. Is this also needed apart from one of the License terms we include in the source code normally?


----------



## unitrunker (Aug 11, 2019)

The BSD license is, of course, preferred. You can choose to dual-license your code.


----------

